
Why the terrible top ranked books at Amazon? - todd8
Periodically I search Amazon for new programming related books I may have missed. Lately, I&#x27;ve noticed that books on programming when sorted by relevance have a few terrible choices right near the top. The titles of these texts aren&#x27;t even grammatical (adjectives used as nouns) and the preview content reveals totally rambling confused ideas about the purported subject. These books have lots of 4 and 5 star reviews buy verified purchasers. How can this be? I&#x27;ve read hundreds of programming books and I can say that these apparently self published books are a total waste of money. This must be happening all over Amazon, very sad.
======
toptalkedbooks
Write book is a hard work, even a good post will spend several hours. Maybe
the book is ok, but not suit you.

Hope to give you some choices. You can find programing books, which are
mentioned by people in stack overflow in this year. Hope you will like this.

[http://toptalkedbooks.com/stackoverflow/2017](http://toptalkedbooks.com/stackoverflow/2017)

------
aurizon
Amazon is being gamed by some sort of 'bot based authoring process, followed
by a listing process, with buyers and good reviews. They will soon figure it
out and adapt - then the bots adapt - and so it goes.

~~~
_jdams
Is this something you have heard about on the news and/or Internet, or is
there some truth behind this (that there are bots gaming the authoring
process)? I would like to learn more about it, how its being done, etc.

~~~
aurizon
[https://www.fastcompany.com/1810943/unmasking-digital-
pirate...](https://www.fastcompany.com/1810943/unmasking-digital-pirate-
amazon)

